# non - Rectified tile



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just wondering if there are any tricks for keeping non-rectified tile as straight as possible with the smallest grout joint?

J


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

jhammer7 said:


> Just wondering if there are any tricks for keeping non-rectified tile as straight as possible with the smallest grout joint?
> 
> J


Grid method.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

jhammer7 said:


> Just wondering if there are any tricks for keeping non-rectified tile as straight as possible with the smallest grout joint?
> 
> J


Take your time.
Don't use spacers.
Have a good eye.
Chalk lines.


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

*follow up question*

This will be the vanity wall from floor to about 7' with a five inch glass and pencil border, 8" x 16" horizontal tile. Have chalk and a laser to help.

Follow up question. This will have a wall mounted faucet with an undermount sink. Should I put Hydroban or Kerdi over substrate behind the vanity?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Complete overkill to do so. But if you can sell it as an upgrade....:whistling


----------

